# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Началась очередная волна вбросов со стороны США о русских хакерах

## CyberWriter

Как сообщает газета The New York Times, хакеры получили доступ к архивам электронной почты сотрудников Белого дома, с которыми Барак Обама регулярно переписывался. Именно доступ к этим аккаунтам позволил вскрыть переписку непосредственно самого президента США, сообщили источники, знакомые с расследованием инцидента. Сообщается, что секретная компьютерная сеть не была взломана и что никакая секретная информация взломщиками получена не была. Официально Белый дом не раскрывает информацию о национальности хакеров, однако желающие остаться неназванными представители американских властей, знакомые с ходом расследования, указали на российские корни хакерской атаки, пишет издание. 24 апреля министр обороны США Э. Картер в калифорнийском Стэнфордском университете рассказал о новой атакероссийских хакеров на серверы Пентагона. По его словам, компьютерные взломщики из РФ в 2015 году проникли в несекретные оборонные сети США, обнаружив уязвимость в одной из сетей Пентагона. Как заверил Картер, специалисты службы компьютерной безопасности "быстро пресекли данную хакерскую деятельность в этой сети". 20 апреля в сообщении исследователей безопасности из FireEye говорилось, что им удалось зафиксировать атаку на компьютерные сети одной из стран, проводящей в США консультации относительно санкций, введенных в отношении России. При этом нападавшие, как сообщается, являются представителями российской хакерской группы APT28. Документы какого именно государства интересовали злоумышленников, не уточняется. Кроме того, по словам исследователей, хакерам не удалось получить доступ к какой-либо важной информации, передает osint24.livejournal.com.  17 апреля по данным исследовательской организации Trend Micro стало известно, что инициаторы серии кибератак Pawn Storm продолжают развивать свою инфраструктуру, а следующими целями злоумышленников, возможно, станут члены НАТО. Группа злоумышленников, которые стоят за так называемой операцией Pawn Storm ведет активную деятельность с 2007 года и по предположениям экспертов связана с правительством России. Злоумышленники осуществляют атаки на компьютерные системы военной и оборонной промышленности, а также правительственных СМИ по всему миру. Остается немного подождать, чтобы узнать цели всех этих новостей о злобных российских хакерах. Думаю, это будет либо увеличение бюджета определенных ведомств, либо увеличение киберцентров в странах, граничащих с Россией.

Источник: http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-04-26/16044

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> волна вбросов со стороны США


Мода стебаться над пендосами пришла и на вирусинфо?  :Angry: 
Не надо здесь такого. Пожалуйста...

----------


## olejah

На само слово "пендосы" закроем глаза?  :Smiley:  Главное не стебаться?  :Smiley: 
Это же всего лишь новость от АМ. Единственный, кого можно обвинить в стебе, это бот *CyberWriter*

----------

